# Maximum Slayage.



## Highway Star (May 11, 2009)

So, do you guys ride bikes like this?  

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1007931/nissan-uci-world-cup-la-bresse-dh-men-replay

(hint, you can start an hour or so in if you have a short attention span)


----------



## 2knees (May 11, 2009)

looks like motocross.  

which is also easy for me.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Looks like one of our typical cross country rides to me.  Except we ride up as well as down.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

Jea!!!!!


----------

